# THIS SERIOUSLY WORKS! PLEASE READ



## draga17 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey guys,
I?m a 26 year old, with 7 years of dealing with chronic depersonalization. When I first slipped into the state, it was the scariest, worst thing I?d ever experienced, as I?m sure you will all agree. The depersonalization was coupled with chronic anxiety attacks that made it impossible for me to work/go to school for about 8 months?at that point, somehow I just dealt with it (what choice do we all have really?), trying to figure out wtf was going on with me. Doctor after doctor had no clue, I was diagnosed borderline personality disorder (which was later discredited by a reliable psychotherapist), I was cycled through multiple medications including Zoloft, Risperadol, Celexa, serzone, etc. They helped with the anxiety attacks, but did little for the constant unreal hell of depersonalization. After the doctors, psychotherapists, psychiatrists, counselors, medications were unable to help, I pretty much just gave up trying to get my shit straight, and resigned myself to having to live with it. In the past year though, I?ve found SEVERAL THINGS THAT COMPLETELY TAKE IT AWAY?stay with me here. I?ve found, as some of you may confirm that there are certain foods, mainly gluten that aggravate depersonalization (that might just be me), so I try and stay away from wheat, and stuff like that. I?ve found that large dosages of omega fatty acids (like straight shots of hempseed oil, or Udo?s omega 3-6-9), iron, magnesium, and most importantly B-complex vitamins make a HUGE difference. (out of all those things, the most noticeable difference is due to the shots of omega oils) The single thing that completely takes depersonalization away for me after a treatment is called Migun. I want to first off say, I have absolutely NOTHING to gain by sharing this information, and this is not an advertisement of any kind. What Migun is, is a Korean automated massage bed, that combines infra-red light, acupressure, and jade rollers. The beds are hella expensive (like around $4000, I believe), and I don?t own one?but I go down to the unlimited free trial center down the street from my house every day and get a 40 min treatment. Some of you reading this post right now, may think that this sounds like some bullshit new age cure-all?but I am telling you, as soon as I come out of a treatment now (it took about 8 months of going consistently) the depersonalization is gone...It sounds crazy that you can unlimited free trials with no catch everyday, but they can afford to do that cause the shit really really works. I was in a car accident 2 years ago and fractured a thoracic vertebrae, which is why I started going in the first place, but yeah it TOTALLY takes the depersonalization away. I?ve used the Ceregem massage bed too (haha?theres another free unlimited trial center down from the Migun center), but I don?t find it as effective with the depersonalization. If anyone has any questions for me about my experience, or what I?ve said here, let me know and you can have my email address. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Im glad something works for you but I dont think that a Migun massage table even exists in my country let alone the city I live in, as well as somewhere you get unlimted free treatments, im pretty sure you have a one off there. Why do you think that it helps? and How do they make any money if it is free?


----------



## draga17 (Dec 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Im glad something works for you but I dont think that a Migun massage table even exists in my country let alone the city I live in, as well as somewhere you get unlimted free treatments, im pretty sure you have a one off there. Why do you think that it helps? and How do they make any money if it is free?


They make money off the sale of the bed (for those who choose to buy it, but frankly I can't afford it)...so I'm totally serious when I say that it is an unlimited free trial center. I go sometimes 2 or 3 treatments a day, and I've never been asked to buy the product. I realize it sounds fishy, I thought the exact same thing. But like I said, I've been using the thing free for 8 months. As far as whether or not it exists in the country that you live in, I'd have to know what country you live in. I live in Canada, and the product is imported from Korea. On the Migun website the locations around the worlds listed are:

Canada / Mexico / United States South America : Argentina / Brazil / Chile / Colombia / Costa Rica / Ecuador / Panama / Peru Africa : Ethiopia Asia/Australia : Australia / China / Hong Kong / Indonesia / Japan / Korea / Malaysia / Philippines / Singapore / Taiwan / Thailand / Vietnam Europe : Ballkan / France / Germany / Hungary / Russian Federation / Spain / Switzerland / Turkey / Ukraine / United Kingdom Middle East : Egypt / Jordan / Pakistan / Kingdom of Saudi Arabia / Kuwait / Lebanon / Sudan / Syria / Yemen / United Arab Emirates

If you live in a small town/city, you might be out of luck, I'm not sure.
As far as why I think it works, this is just speculation (simply because I don't know if anyone really understands yet what is going on in our physiology): The accupressure from the migun bed is affecting the central nervous system, which it would be my best guess that there is something in the central nervous system/deep limbic system in the brain unbalanced with depersonalization sufferers...in the end, I have no clue as to why it works, I just know that it does work. I hope you find something that works for you. Later.


----------



## Paideuo (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks, Dannii, for keeping us abreast of all the panaceae you are discovering.

What is your angle exactly? Why do you like trying to convince us poor people afflicted with DP/DR that things that don't remediate DP/DR will?

By the way, it's more than a little bit suspicious that the first post that you made upon signing up for these fora (which was today!) was an advertisement. (And an advertisement it was, no matter what you say.)

Go back to /b/, please.


----------



## draga17 (Dec 11, 2006)

Paideuo said:


> Thanks, Dannii, for keeping us abreast of all the panaceae you are discovering.
> 
> What is your angle exactly? Why do you like trying to convince us poor people afflicted with DP/DR that things that don't remediate DP/DR will?
> 
> ...


Hey buddy...get a life, seriously. I knew someone was going to post a response like this. And frankly I don't care. It was the first post I've made, because I had something worth posting. I haven't been living my life building internet cred on a self help site to win your trust. You can take or leave what I've said, but my life living with depersonalization is just as fucking real as yours buddy...I have nothing whatsoever to prove to any of you, and with that post I have absolutely nothing to gain, except to let people know about something that has helped me. I don't blame you for being suspicious, my email box is full of bullshit everyday...but don't call me a liar. Take what you want from the post and leave the rest.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Calm down children.

I too am wary of posts like this, claiming a 'cure', right out of the blue. But you pays your money and takes your choice. Although one thing I do agree with is:



> (what choice do we all have really?),


Although how you go about it is a matter of conscience.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Paideuo said:


> Thanks, Dannii, for keeping us abreast of all the panaceae you are discovering.
> 
> What is your angle exactly? Why do you like trying to convince us poor people afflicted with DP/DR that things that don't remediate DP/DR will?
> 
> ...


Your a knob


----------



## Nehllah (Oct 8, 2006)

If you want to help how about you don't write huge fucking blocks of text.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Last chance guys! There is no effort in being civil, for christs sake. We are all in the same boat, so don't waste time trying to score points.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

To all those who are skeptical (I admittedly am a bit for one), it's not like there's much to lose if we try this. That is if we can all get access to an unlimited free trial center. I'm definitely going to check if the one near me has something like that.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Goodbye. Try and be civil next time.


----------

